# To Do List



## Michael. (May 28, 2013)

.
*Seniors To Do List*





.​


----------



## That Guy (May 28, 2013)

Yea!  It's what I do best . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (May 28, 2013)

As I always told my students, the pursuit of nothingness is the most difficult road they will ever travel ...


----------



## rkunsaw (May 28, 2013)

Wife-- What are you going to do today?

Me-- Nothing!

Wife-- That's what you did yesterday!!!

Me-- I didn't get finished.


----------



## That Guy (May 29, 2013)

Whenever my boss queries, "What are you doing?", I love to answer, "Nothin'..."


----------



## Michael. (May 29, 2013)

.






.​


----------



## Michael. (Jun 3, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2013)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maxine is so my hero!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2013)




----------

